# Sorry, another strange question:



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

This is really weird to me. Anyway, I like to have sex sometimes using a co$k strap that goes around my c$ck and b$lls. This gets me harder than hard. i.e ROCK hard.
My wife tells me she prefers when I'm "softer." I thought harder was always better. No?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry UMP, but there is a "strange question" limit, which you are now in danger of exceeding. 

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Harder is better for me.

Soft doesn't turn me on. Also, the obvious.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe you are just too big when you are all the way hard? 

Does she ever say sex hurts?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Sorry UMP, but there is a "strange question" limit, which you are now in danger of exceeding.
> 
> :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I know. But really, don't you find this odd?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Harder is better for me.
> 
> Soft doesn't turn me on. Also, the obvious.


That's what I thought. It's not that I'm "soft" without the strap, it's simply softer. 
With strap = steel
without = peeled ripe banana


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Maybe you are just too big when you are all the way hard?
> 
> Does she ever say sex hurts?


Yes, if I go all the way it hurts her. Very rarely can I go all the way. Only if she is off the charts into it can I even try.
The strap does make it a bit bigger too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

UMP said:


> Yes, if I go all the way it hurts her. Very rarely can I go all the way. Only if she is off the charts into it can I even try.
> The strap does make it a bit bigger too.


than that probably explains it. She does not like being hurt .. go figure.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There are these things called individual preferences. Ever heard of them?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> That's what I thought. It's not that I'm "soft" without the strap, it's simply softer.
> With strap = steel
> without = peeled ripe banana


Since I am not made from concrete, I am not sure steel would be enjoyable


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

UMP said:


> Yes, if I go all the way it hurts her. Very rarely can I go all the way. Only if she is off the charts into it can I even try.
> The strap does make it a bit bigger too.


My husband has a big penis and it hurts me every time we've had sex. This means that however turned on I was at the beginning, the pain is a total turn off. Once the pain starts, it's just a matter of lying there taking it until he's finished. As soon as sex gets painful and a woman gets turned off by it, getting back into the mood is practically impossible. Maybe this is why your wife would prefer you not to use the strap.


----------

